# need help with monster mud



## mommacatx3 (Oct 5, 2011)

good morning my fiends

i just picked up for free a huge bucket of joint compound can i use that to make the monster mud also i need directions on the mixing technique 

fang you very much


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Absolutely! Here are a couple sites with recipes:

http://terrorsyndicate.com/demos_page_8.html

http://www.twistedvisions.org/index22.htm

The ratio of joint compound to latex paint is pretty forgiving, so feel free to play around with it. It's not an exact science.


----------



## mommacatx3 (Oct 5, 2011)

*monster mud*

hi roxy blue

thanks for the info first time using monster mud


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've only used it for one prop so far myself, but I really like the look you get with it, particularly with draped materials, and have another prop in mind for mudding.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I like using it to sculpt as well. You can't layer it too thick but it does make a nice skim cover to hide imperfections. You can also soak shredded cotton in it to make sculpt material. To add further strength, I add powdered cement leveler to it. Not only does it make it stonger, but it adds a nice texture to the final product.......if you want a rough texture.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I used it to make the stones for my wishing well - polystyrene stones covered with cotton soaked in MM. Very strong and durable - prone to slight cracking in places but that is due to flexing of the cardboard base I think.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> I used it to make the stones for my wishing well - polystyrene stones covered with cotton soaked in MM. Very strong and durable - prone to slight cracking in places but that is due to flexing of the cardboard base I think.


Yep, it is prone to cracking, but the cracking is lessened if you add the powdered floor leveler.....but that still cracks too. But that is cured by painting on a coat of MM mixed with more latex paint than the standard recipe after the cracked layer is fully dry. It'll fill in the cracks well.


----------

